# Flounder gigging boat project.



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got started on my gig boat. Just got the rail done, now to paint the rail. Then start the rigging. Any one have experience in the fan motor rigging please help. I have no clue. Still trying to google but not much help yet.














---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qpjrur


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Very cool boat. When are you taking me fishing?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Have seen people use a spindle and a hub for the motor. Besides that, just throttle cables like a usual boat, except run to the bow.

That is going to be a nice floundering rig.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Use an atv winch to drive your air motor. It will turn 360 deg, winch out and winch in would be your left and right. Just make it a belt drive from the winch to a pulley under your motor.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking rig. Congrats!


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got done painting the boat. Tomorrow I will get the steering and motor done. Hope I get to run it tomorrow night to see how fast she run. This is a alweld 2070 power by a f115 Yamaha I think it will run in the mid or hight 30s.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mzcbvt


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*rigging*

heres an example. i'll have to look back to see where i got the cables, they are push pull for the steering and the throttle is a little handle you turn on the end of the steering stick. used the trailer spindle for the motor.

bone


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*rigging*

it's all removable, so its not that clean on the boat. all the mounts are pinned in. but its an idea of how to do things.


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

That is going to be a sweet flounder boat.
Mortor-electric start for sure, 16+hp for that size of boat.
Prop&Hub- Arrow propellers (make sure you get the pulley hub for the altermator, go 3 blade on the prop)
bone- is spot on on the easiest way to mount the motor with a trailer hub.
Lights-Go Green LED
Cables- any marine store or ebay.

Mine turns 360 for reverse, but it is waaaaaay more work and you have to use a different type of stand.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a 13hp Honda electric start with a 3 blade prop. All I need now is some led , fan steering cable and throttle for air motor. Does any one know where I can get some here in town. Thanks every one for the good info.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wp1fhf


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

COOLWADERS said:


> That is going to be a sweet flounder boat.
> Mortor-electric start for sure, 16+hp for that size of boat.
> Prop&Hub- Arrow propellers (make sure you get the pulley hub for the altermator, go 3 blade on the prop)
> bone- is spot on on the easiest way to mount the motor with a trailer hub.
> ...


This boat is very light I hope the 13hp I have will do the job. And for the led do I just get any under water led light that is green? Thanks

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xmclci


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Does any one have a picture of there fan motor steering system. Thanks.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?un5vkt


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

s2kteg said:


> This boat is very light I hope the 13hp I have will do the job. And for the led do I just get any under water led light that is green? Thanks
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xmclci


13 will do fine, pm'd on the lights.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a mighty fine boat to be a project.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> That's a mighty fine boat to be a project.


X2! Very nice!

second career in the making???


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a lot of things to do in the next couple of days. Still trying to find steering and throttle cable. Thursday I will have the safe floor put on, and try to mount the fan motor by the weekend. Thanks to every one that pm me and giving me info. On the led lights.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2rctj2


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm glad you like it. I wish I could have got it done sooner. looks good now that it is painted.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got done running the boat. 38.5 mph

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xvkiva


----------

